
Slackcat – Pipe command output to Slack from your terminal - bcicen_
http://slackcat.chat
======
jafingi
Fun little tool. Could maybe find it handy.

But STOP overriding scroll. It's annoying. Even if it's to make a "smooth"
scroll: don't do it. Atleast detect that I'm using a Mac where it's already
butter smooth. Don't override that native scroll with a large javascript
scroll.

~~~
bcicen_
Didn't realize it was so obtrusive; I've removed it now. Thanks for the
feedback.

~~~
leesalminen
It's greatly appreciated from many on this site.

~~~
meowface
How many users actually find this "smooth scrolling" welcome? Perhaps I'm just
used to always setting my mouse and trackpad scroll speeds to my exact
preference, while other people tend not to, but I've always found every form
of scroll hijacking to be extremely irritating.

------
elros
I tried to read the website, but it just decided to scroll in ways I didn't
intended it too. The tool itself seems nice.

------
olalonde
I'd like to use this but `slackcat --configure` apparently requires granting
Slackcat developers ~full access to my Slack. Isn't there any way to set this
up so that it only uses a private access token stored in my file system?

~~~
skywhopper
`echo "your-token-here" > ~/.slackcat`

~~~
olalonde
I saw this too but where do I get the token?

~~~
jdabbs
You should be able to generate one per-team at
[https://api.slack.com/web](https://api.slack.com/web) (scroll down to the
bottom)

------
navls
Very cool! I guess I'll be remapping /dev/null this April 1st.

btw, that sleek scrolling plugin blocks two finger gestures (page back,
forward) on my macbook :(

------
fwr
I could actually use something like slacktail -F. Does this exist?

~~~
bcicen_
I wasn't sure how many people would find it useful, but I have been working on
a feature branch to add streaming. We'll aim to include it with the next
release.

~~~
tomschlick
could be very useful for tailing audit logs to a "security team" channel or
something like that.

~~~
bcicen_
Thanks for the vote; I've created a Github issue to track implementation of a
streaming feature here:
[https://github.com/vektorlab/slackcat/issues/9](https://github.com/vektorlab/slackcat/issues/9)

------
jerf
Piping output from Slack into your shell program would be a _lot_ more fun.

~~~
bcicen_
It is: [http://multivac.chat](http://multivac.chat)

------
seanwilson
Great job, looks like a nice tool! Have you got any examples of what you've
used it for? I liked the terminal animation at the top; made it clear what it
does to me.

It's frustrating most of your comments are about the site scrolling with no
other feedback and aren't even in the same thread. :(

~~~
bcicen_
Thanks! It has really come in handy when troubleshooting with a group of
developers, during a unique deploy or migration - instead of one person trying
to focus on the task and keep everyone updated at the same time, output of
each step is shared for review/comments. I've also used it quite a bit to
share the results of a database query or a listing of environment variables.

------
jtmarmon
awesome tool. definitely could've used this a few times. it doesn't seem
there's a way i can DM users rather than posting to groups. is this
functionality possible and/or planned?

~~~
bcicen_
Thanks! There's a feature request here:
[https://github.com/vektorlab/slackcat/issues/10](https://github.com/vektorlab/slackcat/issues/10)
and DM should be possible in the next release.

------
nikolay
Unfortunately, Slack is not truly developer-friendly and cannot have the
terminal in its full glory!

------
hamandcheese
I like it! But not sure if it is significantly better than piping in to pbcopy
on a Mac.

------
samstave
Sadly have to agree with the other commenters here that site broken on
mobile....

------
unspecified
The v0.7 release binary for OS X appears to be missing.

edit: fixed, thanks!

~~~
SparkyMcUnicorn
Indeed. The link is broken, and it isn't listed here:
[https://github.com/vektorlab/slackcat/releases](https://github.com/vektorlab/slackcat/releases)

------
skylan_q
I'm sorry, but not having find control over scrolling is really annoying.

------
saiko-chriskun
Please stop controlling user scrolling.

------
Twirrim
Why.... why would you want to pipe output from your terminal to a third party
service like slack to store and analyse at will?

Who gives a shit about security, let's throw everything at Slack, because
Slack!

~~~
toast42
Ya! I mean, when would it ever be useful to share a log file from your server
with your team?

~~~
Twirrim
Because nothing confidential _ever_ appears in logs, right?

